# Skyline insurance



## SkylineDan-Hull (Apr 15, 2013)

By time I get my license, I will be 22 and held license for 1 month so would like to know if it's possible for me to get insurance for under 3 grand on any type of skyline?

No sarcastic comments etc
Serious question
I'm not a boy racer or a idiot who constantly has the pedal to the floor

Only asking so that I don't go out and buy a skyline and then be gutted if I can't get insured


----------



## see_no_evo (Sep 10, 2007)

try neil from greenlight on here hes a top guy but i would edit your post! 

I've drove and owned plenty of cars by cant drive around illegal forever!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

get a quote before you buy the car. Simples (copyright Comparethemarket.com)


----------



## SkylineDan-Hull (Apr 15, 2013)

Mookistar said:


> get a quote before you buy the car. Simples (copyright Comparethemarket.com)



I was aiming at people who know about specialist insurers... As most online aren't helpful


----------



## SkylineDan-Hull (Apr 15, 2013)

see_no_evo said:


> try neil from greenlight on here hes a top guy but i would edit your post!
> 
> I've drove and owned plenty of cars by cant drive around illegal forever!





Will do thanks


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

SkylineDan-Hull said:


> I was aiming at people who know about specialist insurers... As most online aren't helpful


thats my point. Pick a random car for sale that suits your budget/requirements then phone Sky or A-plan or flux for a quote. don't even start looking for cars until you've done this.


----------



## SkyInsurance (Aug 21, 2007)

SkylineDan-Hull said:


> By time I get my license, I will be 22 and held license for 1 month so would like to know if it's possible for me to get insurance for under 3 grand on any type of skyline?
> 
> No sarcastic comments etc
> Serious question
> ...


You've held your licence for a month and you are looking at Skylines?

It is not something we would entertain I'm afraid. 

Ollie
Sky Insurance

Tel: 017107 642552

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Sky-Insurance/225891984122217?ref=tn_tnmn


----------



## SkylineDan-Hull (Apr 15, 2013)

Right serious question...
Why won't insurance companies touch young drivers?
I can get insured on 300bhp+ BMW's etc pretty much every car except a skyline
An 04 plate Evo will cost 2200 fully comp

It's all abit confusing


----------



## SkyInsurance (Aug 21, 2007)

SkylineDan-Hull said:


> Right serious question...
> Why won't insurance companies touch young drivers?
> I can get insured on 300bhp+ BMW's etc pretty much every car except a skyline
> An 04 plate Evo will cost 2200 fully comp
> ...


Skylines are one of the highest risk cars in the UK to insure, you can understand an insurer not wanting to take on a driver with only 1 month's driving experience. I'm surprised you are getting those prices on the other vehicles as well to be honest. 

Ollie
Sky Insurance

Tel: 01707 642552

Car Club Insurance - Sky Insurance


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

Probably because there is perceived or proven link with age, driving experience and accidents/claims

From experience most of the ones that will entertain young drivers will have insane £3000 excesses (i was on one of these before)

If you can afford it then go for it, realistically you cant expect to get quotes lower than £2k at that age

Otherwise just buy a shitty small car and buy an accelerated (10month NCB) policy, suck it for 10 months then sell up and buy a skyline with 1 year NCB. You will have more choice with insurance companies then. Probably the more enjoyable option too as you dont need to constantly worry about being £3k out of pocket if you god forbid stack it


----------



## SkyInsurance (Aug 21, 2007)

^ be careful with those 10 month policies, an awful lot of insurers do not recognise them.


----------



## SkylineDan-Hull (Apr 15, 2013)

I have no problem paying 3 grand excess as I won't be driving like a idiot


----------



## SkyInsurance (Aug 21, 2007)

SkylineDan-Hull said:


> I won't be driving like a idiot


Not meaning to be rude, but if I had a penny for every new driver who said that.. I could probably buy half a 09 plate GTR :chuckle:


----------



## SkylineDan-Hull (Apr 15, 2013)

SkyInsurance said:


> Not meaning to be rude, but if I had a penny for every new driver who said that.. I could probably buy half a 09 plate GTR :chuckle:




I know what you mean

I know what everyone means.. Because I'm young I'm a high risk driver & blah blah


----------



## SkyInsurance (Aug 21, 2007)

It's not so much your age although most specialists are aged 25 or over for Skylines, it is your lack of driving experience.


----------



## SkylineDan-Hull (Apr 15, 2013)

Suppose I understand, especially if I was the insurer. I wouldn't trust somebody my age ha.
Ill still try and get insurance for user 3 grand and if not then ill drive am Evo for a few years


----------



## SkyInsurance (Aug 21, 2007)

SkylineDan-Hull said:


> Suppose I understand, especially if I was the insurer. I wouldn't trust somebody my age ha.
> Ill still try and get insurance for user 3 grand and if not then ill drive am Evo for a few years


One year (claim free) in a performance car will see you right for next year for a Skyline :thumbsup:


----------



## SkylineDan-Hull (Apr 15, 2013)

SkyInsurance said:


> One year (claim free) in a performance car will see you right for next year for a Skyline :thumbsup:



That will do, thanks

Fingers crossed ill be showing off my Skyline in a year or so.


----------



## see_no_evo (Sep 10, 2007)

But also if you have the money to go out and get a skyline they why worrie about the price to insure it ? Just pay and drive it


----------



## SkylineDan-Hull (Apr 15, 2013)

see_no_evo said:


> But also if you have the money to go out and get a skyline they why worrie about the price to insure it ? Just pay and drive it




Don't get me wrong.. I'm not a spoilt little rich boy
I've got money but just not willing to pay over 3 grand to insure a motor


----------



## GhostWKD (Nov 10, 2010)

andrew186 said:


> From experience most of the ones that will entertain young drivers will have insane £3000 excesses (i was on one of these before)


Pretty sure you can get excess insurance or similar? 

Remember reading on PH I think it was about an M3 driver who was very young and had a monstrous excess but covered himself with excess insurance.

Note: All the above could be a load of rubbish as it's reliant on my memory serving me well.


----------



## SkyInsurance (Aug 21, 2007)

GhostWKD said:


> Note: All the above could be a load of rubbish as it's reliant on my memory serving me well.




There are indeed excess protect policies available.


----------



## SkylineDan-Hull (Apr 15, 2013)

I may sound daft but what is that?
Don't think I've heard of it.. I'm more of a biker than a driver hence why I'm only getting a license now
Got ran over by a truck so had to get rid of my Bandit lol Back injuries mean i can't ride anymore


----------



## SkyInsurance (Aug 21, 2007)

SkylineDan-Hull said:


> I may sound daft but what is that?
> Don't think I've heard of it.. I'm more of a biker than a driver hence why I'm only getting a license now
> Got ran over by a truck so had to get rid of my Bandit lol Back injuries mean i can't ride anymore


Insurance policies more often that not come with an excess. 

Some people choose to have high excesses and then take out another insurance policy on the excess. 

Hope that makes sense


----------



## SkylineDan-Hull (Apr 15, 2013)

It does and doesn't... Ill research it


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

SkylineDan-Hull said:


> I may sound daft but what is that?
> Don't think I've heard of it.. I'm more of a biker than a driver hence why I'm only getting a license now
> Got ran over by a truck so had to get rid of my Bandit lol Back injuries mean i can't ride anymore


some car insurance companies recognize motorcycle NCB too


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

SkylineDan-Hull said:


> Ill still try and get insurance for user 3 grand and if not then ill drive am Evo for a few years


Good luck with that one too - I bet you won't get a quote on an Evo either.

Tried a Civic Type R?

(No really, no sarcasm).


----------



## SkylineDan-Hull (Apr 15, 2013)

Trev said:


> Good luck with that one too - I bet you won't get a quote on an Evo either.
> 
> Tried a Civic Type R?
> 
> (No really, no sarcasm).


£2200 on an 2004 Evo

And a civic type r aren't my cup of tea
I want a car that I will keep for years and not get bored of after a few months
Hence why I'm after a performance car like a skyline


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

SkylineDan-Hull said:


> £2200 on an 2004 Evo
> 
> And a civic type r aren't my cup of tea
> I want a car that I will keep for years and not get bored of after a few months
> Hence why I'm after a performance car like a skyline


Yea, okay!

Come on, who would give a serious quote?

Name the insurance company please.


----------



## SkylineDan-Hull (Apr 15, 2013)

Trev said:


> Yea, okay!
> 
> Come on, who would give a serious quote?
> 
> Name the insurance company please.


Flux direct
£2,700 fully comp - my mistake thought it was 2200

Let me know how to post an image and ill screen shot the quote

I was shocked when I saw it but think what you like


----------



## see_no_evo (Sep 10, 2007)

On the up side if you want to sell anything your have your 50 post on this thread alone


----------



## SkylineDan-Hull (Apr 15, 2013)

I think I've added the pic?


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

SkylineDan-Hull said:


> I think I've added the pic?


Doesn't say what Lancer though, could be a 1.8 non turbo :chuckle:

Seriously though, if it's genuine, I'd snap their hands off at that price.

I'm also expecting my insurance to be £150 per year now, thank you very much A-Plan!!!


----------



## see_no_evo (Sep 10, 2007)

What evo is that tho? Modified? Value?


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

see_no_evo said:


> What evo is that tho? Modified? Value?


Lol, snap! :runaway:


----------



## SkylineDan-Hull (Apr 15, 2013)

Trev said:


> Doesn't say what Lancer though, could be a 1.8 non turbo :chuckle:
> 
> Seriously though, if it's genuine, I'd snap their hands off at that price.
> 
> I'm also expecting my insurance to be £150 per year now, thank you very much A-Plan!!!


It's genuine and I'm just waiting on sum cash to pay for everything


----------



## SkylineDan-Hull (Apr 15, 2013)

Evo 8 standard, no mods
£7,000


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Reckon we may need this? :nervous:


----------



## see_no_evo (Sep 10, 2007)

That is a realy good price then when i was 19 i got a subaru version 1 and they where charging me £350 a month :/


----------



## GhostWKD (Nov 10, 2010)

SkyInsurance said:


> Insurance policies more often that not come with an excess.
> 
> Some people choose to have high excesses and then take out another insurance policy on the excess.
> 
> Hope that makes sense


Any idea if that sort of thing is actually worth doing vs having a lower excess?


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Edited: I type too slow


----------



## SkyInsurance (Aug 21, 2007)

GhostWKD said:


> Any idea if that sort of thing is actually worth doing vs having a lower excess?


I wouldn't bother with it personally. An insurance policy for an insurance policy? That's like having a meeting to discuss a meeting.


----------

